# Bee



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2015)

I've found this dead bee being eaten by some ants when I got home, so I start shooting while the sun let me.







Tom.


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 20, 2015)

Well, its definitely not your average bee shot! It is interesting though, to compare the size difference between the two insects.


----------



## ShahanaPinky (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm fond of macro photography myself! Great shot! Looking forward to more!


----------



## JamesScott86 (Sep 11, 2015)

Beautiful shot - so pretty too.


----------

